# Soap Classes-Vicki



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=4866.0 Reading and re-reading.

Vicki, Do you charge for the class AND have kits available for purchase? OR Do you include the kit in with the class?

What is a good class size?

Thanks in advance


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I do private classes, once the soap room is done it will have a bar running across it that will hold 6 people. It's $40 a person unless someone just brings a spouse or teenage child with them, takes about 2 hours, and you go home with soap, soap made from another class since I don't make the walmart recipe except in class. After I pour the first soap, I take a log off the dry rack and cut it with a miter box set up, so they can see the whole process from pouring to wrapping, they get to take home some of that just cut soap to cure and then wrap themselves. Yes I do have kits available for sale. And for those afraid of lye I also sell pre-shreeded soap and 4 ounces of scent that you melt in a crock pot, scent and smash into a mold from walmart. The only molds I sell now are the 3 inch PVC pipes ready to go.

Both Target and KMart have very similar to the Martha Stewart molds, in their houseware department, I just haven't had time to go and look at them before I order...2 of my customers are using them already.

If you have ever seen the Hoegger kit folks buy, you can see quickly that it is an untapped market selling kits with recipes that make sense...local folks wanting to make a few bars to use and give as gifts aren't going to go find Palm oil, or be able to with a book figure out how to put a bunch of oils together to make a recipe. By selling complete kits with the recipe they love them....and you can even put starter kits together, with gloves, goggles, apron, molds etc.... I always end up selling more scent, clay, colorants, even my spare scale, enough so that if I do that very often it would be worth keeping a small cache of stuff here just for that. I won't sell them scent that isn't bomb proof though. Vicki


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you so much.


----------



## papat (Jul 24, 2011)

Vicki do u give a class little more advanced than the walmart recipe i would like to learn a little more on some other stuff like some coloring techniques or maybe on luffa thanks Tim


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Of course, the class can be geared to whatever you want. I normally do a textured top, and then the second batch I teach swirling...I have my ebedded soap there for you to see and explain the technique since it's way to easy to show in class. Class for most of those already soaping is me sitting answering questions for nearly and hour after the first hour is actually making soap my way, smelling scent, looking at clays etc...an talking marketing. As far as actually soaping other recipes, there isn't really a need for that since any butters and oils in any configuration is going to make soap. I do have the loofa soaps made, and show you with the 3 inch PVC how to make them and also the threaded top we use to blow the soap out of the mold. I tell everyone to just come with questions. The number one thing you come away with in soaping class is how easy it is when you do it the way I do, no temps, just a microwave a bucket, and how I soap efficently in the smallest area you can even imgaine. We cut soap, talk wrapping soap and just warn me ahead of time if you want to learn or see something beyond that. Vicki


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Wish you were closer by, Vicki... If I'm ever coming to TX, I want to take one of your classes!


----------



## papat (Jul 24, 2011)

Vicki i will get with you in couple weeks thanks


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Trysta - are you coming to the ADGA Convention this year in Grand Rapids? There will be several soapmakers teaching classes that week. I'm going to do a melt and pour class for the youth members on Monday, but there will be several different soaping subjects covered by others. Caroline


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I am, Caroline, but I will be there Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday for the AI course and will only have 1/2 of Wednesday to browse around and do other things. I guess I will learn by reading the info on this forum and then by trial and error. (My first batch smelss great and did become soap. Trying out the first bar now!)


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

It really is pretty easy to make cold process soap! Congrats on your first batch Caroline


----------

